# Lst???



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

My plant has already started flowering.. Until this morning it has just been strait up, I was up till about 4am reading about LST and SuperCropping... I just used some plastic wrap to tie it down... Should I have done this while flowering? Its been havin the white hairs for about a month.. Starting to have buds...

Wont this make all of my buds grow the same size?(Or Close To) Other than when it was strait up, as you go down the stem the flowers get smaller and smaller... Wont this even it out?


(I also have some new grows that i'll do full LST or SuperCropping with, This is my first ever grow I just wanted to know if this would help all around bud growth instead of one big bud on the top...

I havent found any LST tips on plants that are grown strait up.. Only tips for plants with cuttings that have 2+ main stems.. As you can see I just have the one... All suggestions and comments are welcome...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## Tater (Oct 11, 2008)

What did you do to that poor plant?  Have you been cutting the fan leaves off?  Where is the internodal growth?  That thing looks doomed.  Its been in flower for a month, did you flower straight from seed?  I'm trying to wrap my head around what you have going on but am having trouble.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

I've basically been Dr. Jekyll wit the lady.. I kno I Kno.. I wasnt a "Grower" with this plant.. I just threw 2 seeds in dirt.. I just wanted to see what would happen.. 

After one was a girl and it started getting little buds I decided to actually "Grow" my own weed.. But I wasnt just gonna kill her so I threw her under the HPS I just got... 

Yes I did cut fan leaves off... I didnt know what I was doing, the internet has plenty of contradictory sites.. I didnt know how to weed them out at the time.. Thats why I decided to talk to people who could talk back rather than just reading.. 

I read about LST... she is flowering but I wanted light to hit the entire plant evenly so I tied it down... No my stem didnt snap... Its actually making the buds along the stem ALOT bigger...

(I have more growing now, 7 days in, They have proper nutes, lighting, air, humidity and everything.. I just figured i'd try "LST" out even though she was already flowering.. 

I think i'll just do "SuperCropping" with the new ones...

I'm sure my guinea pig will give me about a qtr of bud... Not alot but hell it gave me a new hobby..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

HPS just burnt the damn skin off my arm! My first weed growing beauty mark...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

I do lots of LST  and IMO  should not be done after two weeks into flower..But your learning huh?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2008)

If I was you and didnt have any "good" seeds to do a new grow would be to revert that back to vegg and make it a mother you know its female.

Other than that its not worth the time spent, you will be lucky to have a quarter wet.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought about reverting it back into a mother but I thought that made it a hermie??? If I can do that and keep it a female I'd definitely do it.. School me!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

put her back in 18/6..or 24/7 light cycle.  and read and ask for help from puffNAFatty  "regeration 5"...Ill  find you a link..  here ya go   good luck and keep us posted
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21885


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

Would it be fine if I jus snipped the top bud off... Jus to test it and practice the harvesting/curing..  The top buds looks like its about 2 blunts... but thats wet.. It could still go in veg after that right? Actually wont it be the same as topping?

I also have 3 more growing from seedling right now 2 are white widow one is a bag seed... They are 7 days from Germination....


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

im growin one widow veg under cfl.. and the other under my hPS to see the difference...


----------



## Tater (Oct 11, 2008)

You need to do a lot of reading.  All of your questions are answered on this site.  Read all of the stickies in the forums this will give you a good foundation for your next attempt.  I understand this can be a daunting task and it will take you quite a bit of time but growing is not for the lazy.  After you read through all of that material you will be in a much better place to ask educated questions rather than just asking questions.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

For that long paragraph you could have just answered my questions.. I have been reading and reading and reading.. And I will continue.. I'm asking questions to people for personal insight.. I wanna know how individuals feel about this individual problem.. 

Like I said the problem with just reading is that you cant ask follow up questions  if its a paragraph you dont understand and there are always several different opinions from several different people..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

well said Tater. Read read read...and thats what you have a lot of here..I can direct you to links to better help answer your questions...with that link i providded would be a great read for the night..and heres another one  have a great night my friend

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> im growin one widow veg under cfl.. and the other under my hPS to see the difference...


 
do you know the sex yet?  what difference you looking 4...HPS way out performes cfl...wanna go there?... 


and are these beeing done 18/6,12/12?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

No Im not sure of the sex yet they are only 7 days after breaking soil.. I have been "Reading" and it says HPS is good all around but it is best in flowering because of the reddish light it gives off... Veg is good with blue lights so I figured I'd try  CFL's to see for myself if the blue light grows in veg faster than HPS

I have the window grow on 12/12 thats the anorexic lady ahhaa.. I call her Mary-Kate ha.. And the seedlings are on 24/0...


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 11, 2008)

IMO...(shhh)

start with cfls... like you did cutted the top off. when it turn flowering..
stay with veg,  the plant will be bushy..  now you can start off cutting the clones off and use the bubbleponic/ clone bubbler  with hps..  and go on with 3 months of 1/4 lbs..    just my IMO   if you can get the drift... good luck!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 11, 2008)

IMHO, CFL's and floro tubes have noteworthy benifits when used in the right amount for veggin' ,but next to the sun, an HPS is the best thing out there to flower with


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Would it be fine if I jus snipped the top bud off...


 
I would not, you dont have much there to begin cutting it will only make it harder to revegg.


----------



## brookstown (Mar 14, 2009)

that was the saddest little thing I've ever seen.
shame brotha shame


----------



## city (Mar 14, 2009)

brookstown said:
			
		

> that was the saddest little thing I've ever seen.
> shame brotha shame



10-9-08
This is from last year..
Way to dig up an older thread..
I am interested in what happened to it


----------

